# Intel GL40 Express



## lvreclp (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all.

I just installed FreeBSD on my laptop, and I'm now having problems. I get 
	
	



```
FATAL ERROR: unable to create network device menu
```
 when I try to configure my network with sysinstall. Ethernet is built in, and I did not find it with [cmd=]pciconfig -lv[/cmd] 

Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD and what architecture?

Also what kind of hardware is in your laptop? Specifically the network adapter.


----------



## lvreclp (Apr 13, 2011)

Arch is i386, Generic kernel. My network adapter is AR8131. I made it work, but only with ACPI disabled. 
My laptop model is Acer eMachines e528, with intel processor, Intel GMA 4500M and still no luck with starting wireless.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2011)

Atheros wired Ethernet is pretty rare, gigabit even more so, but alc(4) should run that.

Wireless is a different matter.  It might be USB-attached internally.  What is the output of
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`
and
`% usbconfig`


----------



## lvreclp (Apr 14, 2011)

My output for `% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

```
subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:7:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0xe034105b chip=0x002e168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:9:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x10631969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    device     = 'Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (AR8131)'
    class      = network
```
and for `% usbconfig`

```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen5.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen6.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen7.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
```
I tried ti load alc as module, but still works only in ACPI disabled mode.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2011)

lvreclp said:
			
		

> My output for `% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`
> 
> ```
> subclass   = SMBus
> ...



That's an AR9287.  AFAICT, it's not yet supported natively.  Maybe with NDIS.  See PR kern/149539 and PR kern/154007.  If you're willing to test experimental code, please subscribe to the new freebsd-wireless mailing list and make that offer.



> I tried ti load alc as module, but still works only in ACPI disabled mode.



Make sure you have the latest BIOS.  I've never messed with fixing ACPI errors, but it's possible.  There are also mailing lists for ACPI and general network support.


----------



## lvreclp (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for help. I will try to update my BIOS, but for now I only found some biosagent, only windows supported. Maybe you know hot to update Phoenix SecureCore BIOS?


----------

